# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Regionaal Ziekenhuis Jan Yperman (Campus Kliniek Zwarte Zusters)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Regionaal Ziekenhuis Jan Yperman (Campus Kliniek Zwarte Zusters)
Rijselsestraat 85
Ieper

Bezoek de website van Regionaal Ziekenhuis Jan Yperman


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Regionaal Ziekenhuis Jan Yperman.*

----------

